# Mainboard für i9 9900k



## 1NDY (7. Dezember 2018)

*Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mir dem i9 9900k gekauft. Habe ihn „günstig“ gekauft für 555 CHF ca 490 Euro.
Zu finden auf Brack.ch

Meine Frage ist welches mainboard würdet ihr empfehlen. 

Danke und Gruss
1NDY


----------



## chaotium (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Was soll es haben? Und kosten?


----------



## 1NDY (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Kosten wird sich zeigen   soll die CPU gut unterstützen OC fähig. Brauche nur ein M2 Anschluss.  Sonnst usb 3.1. 
Der pc ist rein fürs Gaming. Wen es kein LED gedöns hat umso besser


----------



## ASD_588 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

ICh hau mal das Tachi rein damit sollte es keine prob beim übertakten geben oder etwas günstiger Z390 Gaming 6.
ASRock Z390 Taichi ab €'*'248,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



[url]https://geizhals.de/asrock-z390-phantom-gaming-6-90-mxb900-a0uayz-a1900774.html?hloc=de
[/URL]


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Für mein 9900K habe ich mir das ASUS Z390 ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO verbaut.
Übertakten geht mit jedem Board, aber es gibt halt dennoch Unterschiede.

Zum Beispiel wie schnell Spannungswandler reagieren.
Denn darauf kann die benötigte Spannung etwas mit abhängen.

Oder wie heiß die Spannungswandler werden und wie gut die Übertaktungseinstellungen im Uefi sind.
Bei mir werden die Spannungswandler nur 46-51°C warm.

Wird auch in diesem Video per Wärmekamera gezeigt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7lHP3_vsm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu Asrock kann ich jetzt aber keine Einschätzung geben und sind mit Sicherheit auch gute Boards.
Das ASRock Z390 Taichi Ultimate ist hier auch einer der Königsklassen und etwas günstiger als mein Asus.
Wurde letztens wenns ums übertakten geht auch schon empfohlen.

Natürlich geht das ganze auch günstiger aber ich habe mal im Jahr 2016 mal die Erfahrung mit einem MSI der Mittelklasse gemacht das ich für 4,5 GHz 1,256v brauchte. Nachdem ich mir das Asrock Z170 Formular OC kaufte kam ich mit dem selben Takt mit nur 1,200v aus. Aber das MSI hätte auch zum Übertakten ausgereicht, da es kein großer Unterschied macht ob nun 56mv mehr anliegen. Der Vorteil zeigte sich eher darin das 4,7Ghz mit dem MSI Grenzwertig waren und mit dem Asrock jedoch immer noch mit einer Spannung von 1,320v.

Meine 5 GHz auf alle Kerne erreiche ich mit 1,225v unter Last.
Habe aber auch eine gute Wasserkühlung verbaut, denn um so wärmer eine CPU wird um so mehr Spannung wird sie ziehen.
Innerhalb von Spielen halte ich bis 95 Watt und 48-60°C.


----------



## 1NDY (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Das Asus sieht recht gut aus muss ich sagen. Bin irgendwie auch ein Fan von Asus Boards. Bin aber trotzdem um jede Empfehlung glücklich. Aber teurer als das Gennante Asus sollte es nicht sein


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Möchte ich noch mit erwähnen da ich es in meinem Beitrag vergessen habe.

Am ende hängt es nicht nur vom Board ab mit welcher Spannung was für ein Takt betrieben werden kann sondern auch von der CPU. In meinem Fall hatte ich auch etwas Glück eine CPU zu bekommen die mit 5 GHz nicht viel Spannung benötigt. Das ist aber nicht selbstverständlich, denn ich habe auch schon ein anderen Thema gelesen wo die selbe CPU die 5 GHz selbst mit 1,350v nicht gepackt hat.


----------



## chaotium (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Ob du nun für 5 Ghz 1,25V brauchst oder gar 1,3 ist vollkommen scheiss egal. Wir sprechen hier von 0,05V unterschied. o_O

Ich selbst habe das Asus Hero X Z370 und bin zufrieden


----------



## 1NDY (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Klar das es nicht nur vom Board abhängt. Aber nicht so gutes Board plus etwas schlechtere cpu und die 5GHz oder 4.9 werden nichts


----------



## chaotium (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Und wie groß ist der Unterschied ob 4,5-4,9 oder 5,0 Ghz?
Außer einem längeren Sch***z  Benchmarkbalken haste nichts davon.
In Spielen schwanken eh die FPS.


----------



## 1NDY (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

asus gaming z390 f Die Meinung dazu ?  Sind die spannungswamdler zu gebrauchen?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ob du nun für 5 Ghz 1,25V brauchst oder gar 1,3 ist vollkommen scheiss egal. Wir sprechen hier von 0,05V unterschied. o_O


50mv können ggf. auch ausschlaggebend sein, denn ob 1,400v oder nur 1,350v könnte auch entscheidend sein. Ich würde kein Dauerbetrieb mit 1,400v betreiben, aber ggf. schon mit 1,350v. Alles bis und unter 1,350v wäre wie du selbst sagst egal, aber mit neuen Board und neue CPU  ist noch nicht klar was am ende erreicht wird.

Denn die vDroops die hierbei entstehen und weit über die 1,400v gehen sind schädlicher als hohe Temperaturen.
Zwar kann ich ich nicht beurteilen was meine CPU mit einem anderem Board gebraucht hätte, aber ich komme mit nur 1,200v aus.

Natürlich hast du recht das nicht zwingend 4,9 oder 5 Ghz anliegen müssen und auch weniger ausreicht.
Ich komme auch mit nur 4,7 GHz aus und brauche dann nur noch an die 1,137v.


----------



## 1NDY (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Meinungen zum Asus gaiming? Tendiere schon eher zum XI Hero


----------



## markus1612 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*



1NDY schrieb:


> Meinungen zum Asus gaiming? Tendiere schon eher zum XI Hero



Wenn du kein Extrem-OC betreibst, ist das Hero hauptsächlich teuer.
Da würde es auch ein 150€ Board tun.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Sehe ich auch so, da das Übertakten mit günstigeren Board auch geht.

Es kommt halt ganz darauf an wie weit und wie gut man übertakten möchte und wenn ich mich mit 4,8 GHz schon zufrieden stellen und alles andere den Zufall überlasse reicht auch ein günstigeres Board aus. Am ende hängt alles ehe bei dieser CPU an der Kühlung und wenn die nicht ausreichend gewählt wird nutzt auch ein 300 Euro Board nichts. Mit Stock also Turbo Boost von 4,7 bis 5 GHz reicht ebenso ein günstiges Board und hier wird die CPU von sich aus in Spielen auf alle Kerne 4,7 GHz bringen was vollkommen ausreicht.

Ich kann auf alle Kerne 5 GHz betreiben, aber habe mich dennoch dazu entschieden nur 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne zu nutzen da es kein merklicher Unterschied zu 5 GHz gibt und ich so mit weniger Spannung und Temperatur meine CPU schone.


----------



## 1NDY (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Ok Super für die Antworten. Ich werde mir wohl eine kleine Custom Wäku zusammenbauen habe da ein nettes Bundle gesehem von Alphacool.
Werde einen 420mm Radiator verbauen. Beim Board schau ich noch mal drüber


----------



## Plasmadampfer (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Ich habe mit meinen 48 Jahren bei ASUS jedesmal ins Klo gegriffen. Bei Gigabyte hatte ich etwas mehr Glück und beim Sagenumwobenen DFI Lanparty Board damals, so richtig Glück. Die DFI Leute arbeiten bei ASRock und seitdem nutze ich nur noch ASRock Boards mit 100% Glück.

Ich habe mal bei meinem Z77 Extreme 4 einen Bugreport gesendet an die BIOS Abteilung und wenige Stunden später bekam ich ein Beta BIOS per mail. Der Fehler astrein behoben... Das nenne ich Support.


Ich würde aber auch ein Board vorziehen, bei dem nicht unbedingt Weihnachtsbeleuchtung via LEDs schon inkludiert ist  Mutter, du kannst jetzt die Lichterkette vom Tannenbaum holen, ich hab so richtig hell Nordmanntannenbaumboard mit bequiet Stille Nacht


----------



## 1NDY (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

Ja das LED gedöns ist so eine sache.......


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für i9 9900k*

LEDs finde ich auch ganz nett, aber es muss alles im Rahmen bleiben.
Bisher habe ich noch nie Asus gehabt, das Maximus Hero ist mein erster Asus was ich bisher habe.

Bin mit dem Mainboard sehr zufrieden und im Uefi lässt sich alles sehr gut einstellen.
Aber ich habe in einem anderen Thema jemanden versucht der ein Mittelklasse ASUS hatte und da schien es auch nicht so gut damit zu klappen.
Ob es am Board oder am User lag kann ich jetzt nicht bestimmen.

Hatte auch MSI und das fand ich auch super. Einziges Problem war nur das die damals LLC Stufe 1 und Auto mit dazu gepackt hatten und es fürs Feintuning OC nicht ausreichend war. Fürs einfach Übertakten hätte es aber ausgereicht, nur ist bei mir OC auch eine Art Hobby so das ich mich hier nicht zufrieden gegeben hatte.

Gigabyte hatte ich im Jahr 2010 und da war ich mit dem Board gar nicht zufrieden. Es ließ sich nicht gut übertakten mit dem Board und ich kam mit dem Bios auch nicht gut zurecht. Heute sieht es viel besser aus... leider hängt Gigabyte was OC angeht auch ein paar % zurück. Aber fürs normale übertakten wenn keine großen Anforderungen und alles raus geholt werden soll reicht es auch aus.

Asrock hatten wir bei uns in den Rechner fast immer verbaut und das seit 2003.
Im großem und ganze lagen wir damit immer sehr gut und die letzten Boards sind in Qualität und Leistung auch viel besser geworden.
Hatte auch einen Xeon, einen 4790K und 4670 mit Asrock am laufen und die Boards sind immer sehr gut gewesen. Allerdings hatten wir damit wenig mit OC zu tun.

Für mein 6700K hatte ich mir auch das Formular OC gekauft, da dieses Board besonders gut für OC geeignet sein sollte.
Für OC war es auch sehr gut und so ein gutes Board in Sache OC hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht. Aber ich hatte Probleme im Uefi wo ich keine Maus verwenden konnte da sich sonst alles aufgehangen hat und manchmal wenn ich den Rechner herunter gefahren habe und direkt wieder eingeschaltet hatte wurde ich direkt ins Uefi geleitet. Den Grund dazu habe ich nie raus bekommen können.

Aber sonst lief es sehr gut und ich hatte im Betrieb (Windows) nie Probleme.
Aus bestimmten Quellen ist mir auch bekannt das beim 9900K wenn es um extremes OC geht neben dem Asus Maximus Hero auch der ASRock Z390 TAICHI ULTIMATE empfohlen. Kostet zur Zeit sogar zur Zeit etwas mehr als der Asus Maximus Hero auf Alternate.

Wenn es gut und günstig sein soll und doch noch in Sache OC gut sein soll würde ich den ASRock Z390 EXTREME4 nehmen.


----------

